# "The Hobbit"



## Miss Rainbow (Nov 7, 2003)

*"The Hobbit" film*

I saw the animated version of "The Hobbit" when I was a kid and I plan to rent the video to refresh my memory; now is there a "Live Action" version of "The Hobbit" out there that's based on the cartoon???
By the way, Thank you very much for the warm welcome, and I also Welcome ALL of you Elves, Hobbits, Dwarves, etc., from TLOTR!!!


----------



## Ithrynluin (Nov 8, 2003)

As far as I know there are no films based on the Hobbit. I've seen the cartoon, though not as a kid (I think this is an important factor), which is probably why I didn't like it especially.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Dec 5, 2003)

well im 14, maybe a little old for cartoons but whatever, and i thought it sucked. and the elves were blue!! BLUE!!! i could hardly finish it LOL


----------



## Elentári (Dec 5, 2003)

I saw the movie when I was little and I thought it was the _worst_ thing that I had ever seen.

Elrond and all the other elves were terrible and they made them seem like silly things (like a crazy fairy or something.) 

Elrond looked kind of like a water-sprite or even a wizard I thought.


----------



## elf_queen (Dec 6, 2003)

The elves were blue? BLUE?!?!?! hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Dec 6, 2003)

Blue elves? The whole thing sounds supect to me.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Dec 6, 2003)

yah it was bad and it went very fast. i was talking to celebthol when i was watching it and he was like ur at mirkwood already?! LOL. wasted a few hours of my life ....oh wait i do that everyday ...all day. nvm LOL


----------



## FoolOfATook (Dec 8, 2003)

It was an animated tv-movie that was released in 1977. It was made by Jules Bass and Arthur Rankin Jr. In 1980 they made a ROTK cartoon.

Both were pretty bad.

And by pretty bad, I mean really, really bad.

Except for Smaug, and the Orcs' song in ROTK 

-hums "Where There's A Whip"...


----------



## FrankSinatra (Dec 11, 2003)

Its those awful songs that did it for me.

I mean, an American attempting an Irish accent for some dodgy folk songs.

Awful.


----------



## Melko Belcha (Dec 11, 2003)

I saw The Hobbit cartoon for the first time when I was three (1980). Growing up it was one of my top favorite movies to watch, along with The Dark Crystal. Seeing it now I will say that it was poorly done, but it brings back so many memories from my childhood that I still like it.


----------



## KPurpleRainbow (Dec 11, 2003)

I saw it as a kid and they still are pretty cool as far as I'm concerned.

And I hope the live action movie will be just as magnificient as ~The Lord Of The Rings~ movies. Though "The Hobbit" is not as epic as the great trilogy or "The Silmarillion" is.


----------



## Tinuvien21 (Dec 11, 2003)

I've seen it a couple times, but what really bothered me was the elves. They were kinda bluish-green. And the elf king sounds like Arnold Schwarzenegger (sp?) Like he's trying to imitate an Austrian accent. And the men of Laketown need some pants. The movie was OK. But some things were very disturbing.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Dec 11, 2003)

yah, and since it was for kids, that could have a very bad effect on them later on in life  LOL. soz, couldnt help it.


----------



## Kelonus (Dec 11, 2003)

I saw The Hobbit cartoon and didn't like it. The Lord Of The Rings cartoon was bad too I thought.


----------



## Saermegil (Dec 12, 2003)

Was this cartoon as bad as it sounds? Cause it ounds hilarious 
Mayhap I will rent it to watch with my little brother


----------



## Kelonus (Dec 12, 2003)

Well good louck,lol. Blue elves.... I hated that. Im mean I think The Hobbit cartoon is better than The Lord Of The Rings cartoon, still I can't sit through them again, unless it was for a million dollars,lol.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Dec 12, 2003)

yah i could watch a little movie for a million bucks. but thats about it. well i'd probly watch it for 10 bucks. thats how much i want money right now! LOL  pathetic arent i


----------



## Saermegil (Dec 13, 2003)

I dont know if I was to see a movie with blue elves i would just laugh through it. Well, maybe with a little incentive *$$$*


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Dec 13, 2003)

yah it was like weird though so i wouldnt watch it again like just because or wotever. yah the blue elves disapppointed me the most. dont they kno what eleves are SUPPOSED to look like??


----------

